# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Floppy disk problem

## aspira

Te nderuar, kam nje problem kam blere nje floppy disk dhe me del e njejta fjali kur fus cdo lloj floppy; No ID mark addres found in the floppy disk! E ka fajin floppy apo disku? cfare te bej? Ju lutem vetem mesazhe private

----------

